#ubuntu-uds 2014-05-08
<cking> yawn
#ubuntu-uds 2015-05-05
<tsimpson-uds> FYI the log bot is missing from most if not all -uos-* channels
<dholbach> tsimpson-uds, does it need to be invited or how does it work?
<tsimpson-uds> dholbach: needs an email to rt@ubuntu.com to request it, and probably some manual prodding
<dholbach> ah ok
<Pici> Replacing this channel with #ubuntu-uos, sorry for the turbulence
